# Do you really need the Rear-Brake Cable Coupler on Breakaway?



## twiggy

I was just rebuilding my Ritchey Breakaway after stripping it down and changing the grouppo from Sram Rival to Ultegra 6800.... I'm getting to the part where I need to install the 3-cable couplers; but I was trying to decide whether I should do anything different this time to avoid the sometimes annoying rattle of the couplers (I should maybe say coupler, since I think its only the rear-brake coupler that rattles).

On some other forum someone mentioned that they thought you could get away without the rear coupler; presumably by disconnecting the rear brake caliper each time you travel. Has anyone tried this? Would it be worth a shot?

Thanks!


----------



## flatlander_48

My bike came with small O-rings around the couplers, but they eventually split and fall off. Making a sleeve out of surgical tubing, foam or something like that could work.

Removing the rear brake seems to be more trouble than it's worth, but on the other hand, I remove the rear derailleur when I pack. I leave the cable attached and remove the derailleur from the hanger. By leaving it attached, I don't have to re-adjust it adjust it when you reinstall. The way the bike packs, the rear dreailleur ends up at the bottom. The dear departed Northwest broke 2 before I figured out what was happening.


----------



## DrSmile

I always disconnect the rear derailleur from the rear triangle when I pack my Breakaway (no need to disconnect the cable). I only had to break the RD once before figuring that out!


----------



## SDRando

It's an old thread, but I thought it would be useful to mention that I am not using cable couplers on my cross breakaway and I'm still able to disassemble and pack the bike. Reassembly takes a little more patience but to me it's worth it, I don't care for the couplers. It probably helps that the brakes are cantilevers.


----------

